# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  CIA neden Fethullah Gülen'i destekliyor

## bozok

*CIA NEDEN FETHULLAH GüLEN’İ DESTEKLİYOR*



3.5.2010

ABD’li öğretim üyesi eski FBI danışmanı Paul L. Williams geçtiğimiz günlerde Fethullah Gülen hakkında ağır bir makale kaleme aldı. Williams’ın makalesinin ardından Fethullah Gülen’in yaşadığı Pennsylvania’da yayın yapan sağcı gazete Pocono Record, Gülen’in kaldığı çiftliğe giderek çiftliğin görüntülerini aldı. Görüntüler Türk basınında da haber oldu.

*Gülen’in lise diploması bile yok*
Olayları büyüten makaleyi yazan Williams 29 Nisan’da makalesinin ikinci bölümünü yayınladı. Oldukça sert bir dili olan makalede Williams Gülen hakkında ağır ithamlarda bulundu. Williams yazısında CIA’nın uzun yıllardır Gülen’i desteklediğini iddia ederek, CIA’yı eleştirdi.

Williams’ın *“Evrensel Hilafet Pennsylvania’dan mı üıktı? CIA Bir İslamcının İhtiyaçlarını Mı Karşılıyor?”* başlıklı yazısında şunları söyledi: 

“Dünya üzerindeki en tehlikeli İslamcı’ olarak adlandırılan Fethullah Gülen, CIA eski ajanı Graham Fuller ve Birleşik Devletler Dışişleri mensupları sayesinde daimi oturma izni aldı ve Pennsylvania’daki kalesinde artık ömrünün sonuna kadar oturabilir.

Fuller, Pennsylvania’daki federal yargıca, Fethullah Gülen’e yeşil kart verilmesi için bir tavsiye mektubu gönderdi. CIA eski ajanı, Gülen’in Birleşik Devletler içinde barınma ve korunmayı hak ettiğini çünkü Gülen’in* ‘eğitim alanında üstün yetenekli’* bir birey olduğunu söyledi. Gülen’in ise bir lise diploması bile yok.

Peki Fuller yönetimi devirmek ve Yeni bir İslamcı Dünya Düzeni kurmak için halkı isyana teşvik suçlamalarından kurtulmak için Türkiye’den kaçan bir göçmene neden destek olsun? Bunun cevabı belgelerden ve araştırmacı muhabir Sibel Edmonds’dan geliyor.”

*CIA finanse etti*
Williams yazısının ağır suçlamalarda bulunduğu için yayınlayamadığımız bölümünde, CIA’nın bir dönem uyuşturucu kaçakçılığından elde ettiği paralarla Fethullah Gülen’i finansa ettiğini iddia edecek kadar ağır ifadeler kullandı.

Yazar CIA’nın neden Gülen’i desteklediği sorusuna ise şöyle cevap verdi: “Gülen bu parayla gelişmekte olan ülkelerin petrol ve doğal gaz rezervlerini kontrol altına alabilmek için üzbekistan, Azerbeycan, Kazakistan, Türkmenistan ve yeni kurulan Rus cumhuriyetlerinde radikal medreseler ve cemaatler kurdu.

*Hareket Gülen’in Osmanlı İmparatorluğu’nun yeniden kurmak ve evrensel bir hilafet oluşturma denemelerini destekleyen altı milyondan fazla müslüman yandaş çekecek kadar büyüdü.*

CIA, 1999’la birlikte, Gülen’in Orta Asya’da yeni kurulan ülkelerin kontrolünü almak için sağlam bir üs kurmak amacıyla Türkiye’deki laik yönetimi düşürme çabalarını desteklemeye başladı. Türk yetkililer Gülen’in niyetini anlayınca halkı kışkırtma suçlamasıyla tutuklama yoluna gittiler. Gülen ülkeden kaçtı ve ‘din görevlisi’ olarak özel bir göçmenlik statüsü edindiği Birleşik Devletler’e geldi.”

Williams, yazısının yine ağır ithamlarda bulunduğu bölümünde Gülen’in yurtdışından siyasi iktidarı yönlendirdiği iddiasını dile getirdi. Gülen’in müridi olduğunu iddia ettiği üst düzey devlet görevlilerinin ismini verdi.

Williams, Gülen’in gücünü ise şöyle ifade etti: *“Türkiye AKP yönetimi altında laik bir devletten 85000 aktif camii – 350 kişiye bir camiyle dünyadaki en yüksek oran- sayıları öğretmenler ve doktorlardan fazla olan 90000 imamı ve devlet yönetimi altındaki binlerce İslamcı okuluyla İslamcı bir ülkeye dönüştü.”* 

Williams, Fethullah Gülen Hareketi’ne karşı dünyada artan şüpheyi ve tepkileri şöyle açıkladı: “Bazı ülkeler Gülen tehlikesinin farkına vardılar. Hareketi Rusya ve üzbekistan’da yasaklandı. Hatta çoğulculuğu ve hoşgörüyü benimsemiş bir ülke olan Hollanda bile yakın gelecekte toplumsal düzene tehdit oluşturabileceği gerekçesiyle Gülen medreselerine yardımı kesme kararı aldı.”

*CIA neden hala destekliyor*
Williams yazısında halen CIA’nın neden Gülen’i desteklemeye devam ettiğini ise şöyle açıkladı: “Ama Gülen’in İslamcı Yeni Dünya Düzeni rüyası Müslüman dünyanın tamamında destek ve ivme kazanmaya devam ediyor. CIA hala Gülen hareketinin Orta Asya müslümanlarını birleştirme ve böylelikle bu ülkelerin doğal kaynaklarının kontrolünü Amerikan halkının sözde ‘iyilik’i için alma konusunda başarılı olacağı inancını besliyor. Usama Bin Ladin’in evrensel bir hilafet görüşü artık sadece içi boş bir hayal değil.

CIA eski ulusal istihbarat konseyi başkan yardımcısı Graham Fuller, Gülen’in daimi oturma izni başvurusu için tavsiye mektubunu bu işte bu nedenle verdi. Fuller şu anda düşünce kuruluşu RAND için danışmanlık yapıyor. Kuruluşun diğer danışmanları arasında dışişleri eski bakanları Henry Kissinger ve Condoleeza Rice, savunma eski bakanı Donald Rumsfield, savunma ve enerji eski bakanı James Scheslinger da var.

Savunma Bakanlığı için analizler yapan sözde “düşünce kuruluşu” RAND, bir CIA hareketi damgasını yemişti.

Fuller geçmişte, diğer radikal İslamcı hareketlere müsaade etmesiyle de ses getirmişti. Tebliğ Cemaatini “halka öğütler veren barışçı ve apolitik bir hareket” olarak değerlendirmişti. şeyh Mübarek Gilani, Tebliği Cemaati misyoneri olarak 1969 yılında Birleşik Devletler’e gelmişti. On yıl sonra Cemaat ül Fukra’yı kurdu ve islamcı militer yapılanmaları ülkenin her yerine yayıldı.

*Abromowitz de var*
Williams yazısında Fethullah Gülen’e referans veren diğer ABD’li isimleri de şöyle eleştirdi: “Ama Gülen’in başvurusu için sadece Fuller değil dışişleri eski bakan yardımcısı Marc Grossman ve ABD’nin Türkiye eski büyükelçisi Morton Abramowitz de tavsiye mektubu verdi. Onların tavsiye mektuplarının önemi daha açıklayıcı ve rahatsız edici.”

Williams yazısının sonuna şöyle de bir not düştü: “Yazıları takip etmeye devam edin. En kötüsü daha gelmedi.”

Cemaatin Williams’ın iddialarına nasıl cevap vereceği merakla bekleniyor. 
Fethullah Gülen konusunda hassas olan cemaatin Williams’ın ağır ithamlarına karşı yargı yoluna gitmesi bekleniyor. Odatv olarak cemaatin Williams’a vereceği cevabı da haberleştirmeye devam edeceğiz.


*Odatv.com
üeviriler: Tansu Akgün 

*

----------

